# Portal VS New Posts?



## deelady (Jul 22, 2008)

Why is it some new posts show up in Portal and not in New Posts....and vise versa?


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 22, 2008)

When I look in Portal I see all the threads with the latest posts ordered chronologically. Ones I have not read are in bold, ones I have read are in plain text. When I look in New Posts, any I have read are not listed there.
Since Portal lists them chronologically, a post you have already read and is therefore no longer listed on New Posts may still show up on Portal as read. At the same time a New Post you have not read maybe be several hours old and therefore show up on New Posts but not on the first Portal page. I am sure if you scroll back on the previous pages you will find them there.


----------



## deelady (Jul 22, 2008)

so if its something you yourself posted it will not be seen by you in new posts?


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 22, 2008)

Correct, you won't see your own posts under New Posts. They will only show up when someone else posts to them, like I just did LOL.


----------



## deelady (Jul 22, 2008)

ooooh I see now! I was thinking that new posts showed EVERYTHING chronologically and portal was almost the same but a shortened version.

Thanks for clearing that up for me Maverick!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 23, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 23, 2008)

Today's Posts show everything in the same format as the Portal as Maverick described.  Ther difference is that it will always show the last 24 hours of posts.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 23, 2008)

Portal seems more "sensitive".  I can see a new reply to a thread in Portal that is not showing up under New Posts yet.


----------



## Adillo303 (Jul 23, 2008)

Just another thought. Your browser can "play tricks " on you. If I post and use "back" on the browser to get back to the portal, sometines (I work on a few different computers through the day) the portal does not show the thread that I posted on at the top. If I refresh, it then orders correctly. that is not a site issue, but, a thing with your computer / browser.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 23, 2008)

It seems though, that if I back out of the forum and come back in, they do showup in the forum general list and new posts. No?​


----------



## pacanis (Jul 23, 2008)

I bounce back and forth between Portal and New Posts. It seems to cover all bases when rapid posting is going on. And also hit refresh for good measure.

Now if I could just get that 'scroll to the bottom of the page' from happening on my one pc. It used to do it on all three, now just the one (I think). I'll have to dig that thread up and see if anything else was mentioned.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 23, 2008)

Mine has been scrolling to bottom since the problems of the other day, also.
And so quickly, no time to react.
​


----------



## pacanis (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah, it's two pcs I've just discovered (maybe my laptop, too). It opens where it's supposed to, then quickly scrolls to the bottom.
Oh well. I guess I should consider myself lucky I didn't get the poltergeist page


----------



## pacanis (Jul 23, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Oh well. I guess I should consider myself lucky I didn't get the poltergeist page


 
oops.  Shouldn't have said anything


----------

